# Internet Einstellungen sichern?



## Gabi (14. Januar 2004)

Hi,

mittlerweile glaub ich dass ich auf Mandrake umsteige!  
Gefällt mir fast besser als SuSE. Nur hab ich da (wie könnte es bei mir auch sein)
wieder ein kleines Problem. Immer wenn ich etwas verstellen wollte (Systemkonfiguration - 
Netzwerk), kam ich nicht mehr ins Internet! Irgendwie überschreibt er gewisse Files.
Eine Neukonfiguration ging nicht. Also hab ich neu installiert.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen, welche relevanten Files ich sichern muss um sie
eventuell wieder zurück zu kopieren, dass wieder geht?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Thomas Kuse (15. Januar 2004)

Ich sichere bei mir unter gentoo die 
/etc/init.d/net.eth0
/etc/resolv.conf
/etc/hosts


----------



## Thorsten Ball (15. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *Ich sichere bei mir unter gentoo die
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0
> /etc/resolv.conf
> /etc/hosts *



Ja, und wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das Config File für /etc/init.d/net.eth0 folgendes:
/etc/conf.d/net

Thorsten


----------



## Thomas Kuse (15. Januar 2004)

Hab ich auch gerade gemerkt


----------



## Gabi (15. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------

